# We need this.



## Eternal Myst (Jun 19, 2008)

Why isn't there a :awesome: smiley.
When someone posts something that is awesome I don't want to have to say that.
We need a :awesome: smiley.
Period.

This discussion should be like this.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Why isn't there a :awesome: smiley
> Do we need one.
> Yes
> Okay,but first gave me them pix.You lier.
> ...








Or this atleast....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## PBC (Jun 19, 2008)

That smiley looks like its getting a reach around.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jun 19, 2008)

EFFING YES.

I love that smiley to bits. (imhappyplz.deviantart.com is epic win)


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes.It's needed.


----------



## moozxy (Jun 19, 2008)

What gbatemp isn't gay?!?


----------



## miruki (Jun 19, 2008)

I like to write awesome, I mean, it's an awesome word! :>


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 19, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

>


That smiley is even better.
The point is we need a :Awesome: smiley.

In the near future we also need a :facepalm: smiley.


----------



## wilddenim (Jun 19, 2008)

Couldn't find any one.


----------



## Jax (Jun 19, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> In the near future we also need a :facepalm: smiley.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 19, 2008)

Click on the image.




I believe this is the comic the smiley originated from.So it isn't from somethingawful or 4chan garbage.

I will edit this into my first post.


----------



## chuckstudios (Jun 20, 2008)

Better version for forums: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you'd like, I might be able to make a Firefox extension that will automatically replace :awesome: with the code for it... if the admins don't like the idea of adding it to the standard set, anyway.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 20, 2008)

...I'd rather have the facepalm smiley. (or frowny...harharhar) >_>


----------



## The Worst (Jun 20, 2008)

we need a fist shaker: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






and maybe this one too:


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 20, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> we need a fist shaker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the second one..._please_.


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 20, 2008)

Just because it didn't come from 4chan doesn't make it good... what on earth is that face supposed to be anyway?


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 20, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> we need a fist shaker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think that second one is shaking his fist.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And since we're in the subject.. I still want the old "unsure" back


----------



## Prime (Jun 20, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> The Worst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By "we need a fist shaker" The Worst was meaning the *first* one, because that one is shaking his fists


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 20, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> what on earth is that face supposed to be anyway?



they have been kicked in the nuts....hard lol


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 21, 2008)

That smiley is awesome





Voted yes BTW


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 19, 2008)

Why isn't there a :awesome: smiley.
When someone posts something that is awesome I don't want to have to say that.
We need a :awesome: smiley.
Period.

This discussion should be like this.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Why isn't there a :awesome: smiley
> Do we need one.
> Yes
> Okay,but first gave me them pix.You lier.
> ...








Or this atleast....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 21, 2008)

Why no
:awesome: smiley?????
I want answers!


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 21, 2008)

I give Costello full power to ignore every suggested smilie in this thread.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 21, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> I give Costello full power to ignore every suggested smilie in this thread.
> CODE
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> ...


Why?
Why??


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 22, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> I give Costello full power to ignore every suggested smilie in this thread.


Don't worry, after reading it myself, Costello needn't even look at the thread.


----------



## science (Jun 22, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> .TakaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 22, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.Costello was here.

No awesome smiley.Oh well.


----------



## jesterscourt (Jun 22, 2008)

Next you are going to ask if pedobear is going to be the next smiley.


----------



## Veho (Jun 23, 2008)

These would be nice to have: 
















Better drawn, of course.


----------



## Raestloz (Jun 23, 2008)

That thing really have been through alot.........


----------

